
Data is the new oil - edward
http://nation.lk/online/2015/09/19/data-is-the-new-oil/
======
Chefkoochooloo
If people and businesses become enabled to streamline and tap into the
possibilities of data query and analysis it could prove to be more monetary
compensation than oil. The filtering and restructuring of data may take a bit
of time to figure out however since data for the sake of information can come
in forms foreign to the analyst.

------
swohns
[http://blogs.gartner.com/peter-sondergaard/the-internet-
of-t...](http://blogs.gartner.com/peter-sondergaard/the-internet-of-things-
will-give-rise-to-the-algorithm-economy/)

